# oh...this is just wrong!!!



## hvaclover




----------



## Nathan

Thanks, you reminded me I needed to install the YouTube hack


----------



## hvaclover

we aim to please:thumbsup:


----------



## hvactech

I love how installers have no clue! they don't have to service them, so why allow room for access ? This was probably a DIY'er.


----------



## hvaclover

Some installers maybe. But the guys I hang with are all owners so we gotta be good at both service and install.


----------



## hvactech

I have always been both the installer and service tech. Its always the installers who have almost no service experience that really screw up an install.


----------



## supercool

I'll bet that homeowner saved ALOT of money on that one ! ha ha !


----------



## mechanicalDvr

hvactech said:


> I have always been both the installer and service tech. Its always the installers who have almost no service experience that really screw up an install.


 
Installers know when they are wrong, there isn't much recourse unless you are going to fire them and then go back to hiring someone you know nothing about. Most bad install issues are done just before dinner time, right after the gf/wife called the guy for the 50th time that day.


----------



## nicktech

well if an installer learn his job OJT then he's only as good as the guy who taught him. even if he's been doing this for 10 yrs, if he's been doing it wrong, then 10 yrs goes out the window!


----------



## RoBoTeq

I say a plumber is to blame for putting a water heater in front of that furnace and repiping the gas line to accomodate the water heater. Probably had an electric water heater before:blink:


----------



## psycho212

looks pretty standard for some of the installs i've seen. at least they didnt face the furnace a foot away from the basement wall. and yes one of our guys did that instead of re piping the gas line.


----------



## hvaclover

psycho212 said:


> looks pretty standard for some of the installs i've seen. at least they didnt face the furnace a foot away from the basement wall. and yes one of our guys did that instead of re piping the gas line.


A two foot length of 1/2 pipe across his ass will cure that in no time.

I did that to a hack sub. I told him he can press assault charges or correct the hack up and get paid.
he chose the money. never used him a gain.


----------



## beenthere

hvaclover said:


> A two foot length of 1/2 pipe across his ass will cure that in no time.
> 
> I did that to a hack sub. I told him he can press assault charges or correct the hack up and get paid.
> he chose the money. never used him a gain.



I would have pressed charges, and still got paid.


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> I would have pressed charges, and still got paid.


Been you don't know how things work here so please don't contradict me.


----------



## beenthere

hvaclover said:


> Been you don't know how things work here so please don't contradict me.


Doesn't matter where you are. A lawyer would have had my money for me. And you would have had a criminal record.

Just because the guy you criminally assaulted in this case, didn't know better. Doesn't make what you did respectable in any manor.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Hey! I know who you guys are;
.
.


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> Doesn't matter where you are. A lawyer would have had my money for me. And you would have had a criminal record.
> 
> Just because the guy you criminally assaulted in this case, didn't know better. Doesn't make what you did respectable in any manor.


Who was looking for respect from the hack? I was looking to keep my name clean in the city.

Cities like mine don't take kindly to guys with records doing shoddy work. 
The building department had a laundry list of Handyman violations against the guy.
Plus i gave him cash and a letter authorizing him to pull a permit on my license. He still had that on him when I showed up to look the work over.
If he tried to press assault charges he would have been laughed out of court.

Down South they have a saying "He needed a good beating cause he owed me money".

If you think this does not happen then you are very naive.

Scum and low lifes don't get taken serious.


----------



## beenthere

Your the one that hired him. So why would you hire him when you know all this.

He wouldn't have been laughed out of court. A judge wouldn't have had a sense of humor when he saw your criminal record(the one for the assault).


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> Your the one that hired him. So why would you hire him when you know all this.
> 
> He wouldn't have been laughed out of court. A judge wouldn't have had a sense of humor when he saw your criminal record(the one for the assault).


Been it's was for one job. I met the guy in a supply house and we talked.
I took a shine to him.
I needed one job finished and I was getting behind. He talked a good fight and seemed sensible. In this day and age biz owners want a back ground check an drug tests. 
That is why ex-cons don't get a second chance. I trust a guy still he proves himself otherwise.

But you ask why I hired him if I knew about the other stuff the building dept had on him. Fact of the matter is I did not know. They can tell an HO if a contractor has outstanding violations but a handyman fall into a gray area and so they don't give out info of that kind for liability

. You know good and well no bldg authority is going to give you a "Job reference" on an individual. They are not allowed to recommend good companies because it would be conflict of interest. 

If he would have pressed charges the burden of proof is on him. I am coming into court as a company owner who pulls permits and corrects my violation in a timely manner. I pay taxes in my city and I have good rep with local law enforcement.

This hack is going to come into court with the building department want a chance to remove a blight from the city and you think they would prosecute me?

Gimme a break.


----------



## beenthere

> This hack is going to come into court with the building department want a chance to remove a blight from the city and you think they would prosecute me?


In a new York second.

And you'd get to pay him lots of money. Not just for the job.


----------



## RoBoTeq

beenthere said:


> In a new York second.
> 
> And you'd get to pay him lots of money. Not just for the job.


I'm going to assume you have not been in court very much. Take it from someone who has, on both sides of the fence, unless clover out right admitted to hitting the guy, it is one word against another and would be thrown out. Hell, I've gotten off on assault and battery when there was physical damages documented because they could not prove I caused them.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> I'm going to assume you have not been in court very much. Take it from someone who has, on both sides of the fence, unless clover out right admitted to hitting the guy, it is one word against another and would be thrown out. Hell, I've gotten off on assault and battery when there was physical damages documented because they could not prove I caused them.


I get the impression Been has never gotten a parking ticke much less a feleony. 
If he ever did find himself in court as described here I have no doubt he will learn that his character will serve him in good stead. He comes across as a guy who values good citizenship and a stand up guy. All those qualities come out in a trail and Been would find the judge dismising the charges against him because of the plaintiffs lack of character.

Been, people in good cities are good people who don't don't go to jail.


----------



## RoBoTeq

hvaclover said:


> I get the impression Been has never gotten a parking ticke much less a feleony.
> If he ever did find himself in court as described here I have no doubt he will learn that his character will serve him in good stead. He comes across as a guy who values good citizenship and a stand up guy. All those qualities come out in a trail and Been would find the judge dismising the charges against him because of the plaintiffs lack of character.
> 
> Been, people in good cities are good people who don't don't go to jail.


I can see that about beenthere. Maybe beenthere hasn't "been there":no:

Me? I didn't deserve getting off on some of the things I got off on. Many arrests, not one conviction.


----------



## beenthere

Beenthere has been in both civil, and criminal court(I was the good guy in criminal).


Beenthere use to work at a place that the one owner was also a lawyer.


----------



## RoBoTeq

beenthere said:


> Beenthere has been in both civil, and criminal court(I was the good guy in criminal).
> 
> 
> Beenthere use to work at a place that the one owner was also a lawyer.


 Why is beenthere posting like Twilly?:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> I can see that about beenthere. Maybe beenthere hasn't "been there":no:
> 
> Me? I didn't deserve getting off on some of the things I got off on. Many arrests, not one conviction.



Robin you may be a pain sometimes but your good Karma out weighs your bad by a mile.
If you can take time to help one of the least sharpest knife in the drawer with out losing patience then you deserve the good fortune you enjoy.


----------



## hvaclover

RoBoTeq said:


> Why is beenthere posting like Twilly?:laughing:


Does anybody even know Been's first name? Or is that some thing that you don't want known? I'm john...everybody knows Robin . So what is you handle? I bet you have a Southern Aristocratic name like Rhett, or Palladas:yes:


----------



## beenthere

RoBoTeq said:


> Why is beenthere posting like Twilly?:laughing:


Probably read too many of Twillie's post(used his old spelling).


----------



## beenthere

hvaclover said:


> Does anybody even know Been's first name? Or is that some thing that you don't want known? I'm john...everybody knows Robin . So what is you handle? I bet you have a Southern Aristocratic name like Rhett, or Palladas:yes:



You lost that bet.

Jim is what I use. Wouldn't want to be confused with one of those James guys.


----------



## RoBoTeq

beenthere said:


> You lost that bet.
> 
> Jim is what I use. Wouldn't want to be confused with one of those James guys.


 I don't blame you for staying away from being thought of as a James in this neighborhood:thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> You lost that bet.
> 
> Jim is what I use. Wouldn't want to be confused with one of those James guys.


 
Geeze....I didn't think he'd come clean so easy...otherwise i woulld not have posted that cloyingly sentimental post...now I feel lkie a kiss up.


----------



## newtech

hvaclover said:


> This hack is going to come into court with the building department want a chance to remove a blight from the city and you think they would prosecute me?
> 
> .


 If he took you to court you would have lost. Most of the people on the counter know you as your company name, but some also know you as hvaclover. All they would have to do is check your posts. You might not know it but they read your posts here, and a couple of other sites.

You just said you did it.


----------



## hvaclover

newtech said:


> If he took you to court you would have lost. Most of the people on the counter know you as your company name, but some also know you as hvaclover. All they would have to do is check your posts. You might not know it but they read your posts here, and a couple of other sites.
> 
> You just said you did it.


So let him press charges.
It ain't no surprise who knows who by what names. Heard one about you too. Should I believe it?
So what's the big deal?

Is this supposed be some big revalation or something? I use my email and it has my screen name on it,
What is your point?

if you're looking for a date ask Hey-Bob. I don't swing that way

And FYI I am only on two HVAC sites. What other one are YOU refering to?

You sound like you want to start a flame war, but keep it to your self I don't fight the cognitively challenged.

There are counter guys who know you and me both on this site too but you don't know who or from where.


So tell me why you want to always involve me in useless on line bickering with you?
What is the problem that makes want to always bash me when we show up.

if it's something need being dealt with in person name a spot we can meet and talk.

Or would it be easier for you if i sent the company limo?


----------



## SULTINI

hvaclover said:


> Does anybody even know Been's first name? Or is that some thing that you don't want known? I'm john...everybody knows Robin . So what is you handle? I bet you have a Southern Aristocratic name like Rhett, or Palladas:yes:


I thought Been was his first name and There was his last name.


----------



## beenthere

Or is Beenthere my first name. And Donethat my last name. :laughing:


----------

